# how long until full grown?



## bigdaddy (Nov 14, 2006)

just wondering how long it takes before red bellies reach their full grown size?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Growth rate is about 3-4" 1st year and 1" or so after that. With optimal water quality and nutrition, will take 10 yrs.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> Growth rate is about 3-4" 1st year


Actually, You can grow them much more than that in a year. In great conditions, they can easily be grown to 7-8" in the first year, with 1-2" a year growth thereafter. I have a breeding pair that is a year and a half old and are a little over the 9" mark. Terns, cariba, and piraya grow much faster than reds. I had a tern grow 3" in 2.5 months.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

2-4 years


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

good freind of mine had a bunch of reds in his tank, got them about 2" in like month month and a half they shot up to 5"


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i think about 2yrs is adulthood.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Growth rate is about 3-4" 1st year and 1" or so after that. With optimal water quality and nutrition, will take 10 yrs.


Wrong







... Pygocentrus nattereri can get over 8" the first year with proper conditions... then they continue growing at a slower pace ... keep in mind growth depends on many many factors: genes (the individual), water conditions (filtration + water changes, no nitrates, enough oxigen), feeding (varied diet, enough food), exercise (tank current), water temp (related to fish metabolism), tank space (related to water quality), general health (no illness, parasites, stress...)&#8230;


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

well imy red belly i bought in august is at 5" already so thats just over a inch a month so basically they grow fast and large................


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Piranhas are bony fishes and bony fishes never stop growing. So who knows how big a Piranha with the proper care can get.

If you don't beleive they never stop growing, ask Frank at opefe forum.

Hater


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Hater said:


> Piranhas are bony fishes and bony fishes never stop growing. So who knows how big a Piranha with the proper care can get.
> 
> Hater


Yes this is correct info.

Of course, on the other hand, you can say a fish is full grown as the phase of rapid or even moderate growth is passed.
Then I would estimate, that in good care, Reds go on growing 5-8 years and reach the length of 11-12 inches or even more in optiimal environment. Still as been said they keep on growing after this too, though much slowlier.

Harry


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

harrykaa said:


> Piranhas are bony fishes and bony fishes never stop growing. So who knows how big a Piranha with the proper care can get.
> 
> Hater


Yes this is correct info.

Of course, on the other hand, you can say a fish is full grown as the phase of rapid or even moderate growth is passed.
Then I would estimate, that in good care, Reds go on growing 5-8 years and reach the length of 11-12 inches or even more in optiimal environment. Still as been said they keep on growing after this too, though much slowlier.

Harry
[/quote]

I agree. What scares me is that with all the information we have on Piranhas now this day, who knows how big we can grow them.

I have had my Tern(red variation according to scientist) at over 10" in less then a year and no I don't overfeed. My pygos get fed every 3 days.

RB_32 has his at over 13-14" already(although abese) and he has had his less then 2 years, so who knows how big he would get them.

I wouldn't be surprise if in a couple of years, we see reds at or over 20".

Hater


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprise if in a couple of years, we see reds at or over 20".

I would be


----------



## Theman123 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hater said:


> Piranhas are bony fishes and bony fishes never stop growing. So who knows how big a Piranha with the proper care can get.
> 
> Hater


Yes this is correct info.

Of course, on the other hand, you can say a fish is full grown as the phase of rapid or even moderate growth is passed.
Then I would estimate, that in good care, Reds go on growing 5-8 years and reach the length of 11-12 inches or even more in optiimal environment. Still as been said they keep on growing after this too, though much slowlier.

Harry
[/quote]
RB_32 has his at over 13-14" already(*although abese*)
[/quote]


----------

